# Great EO blends for MANLY scents



## Longhorn4242 (Feb 2, 2021)

Newbie here trying to get into cold process soap making. What type of EO's have a more masculine scent? What are your favorites or best sellers? I really like the bay rum scent but have no idea what EO's to blend.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 2, 2021)

Fragrance or essential oil?  Most of the manly men that use my soap really love a eucalyptus and lavender soap I make and ask for it regularly. But because essential oils are so expensive and don't really last in my CP soap like I like, I'm also looking for a good manly fragrance oil. I got a few ordered for my son to smell, some different sandalwoods and a NG Aqua di Gio dupe! So we will see. But I will definitely follow this post for more suggestions. Good Luck in your search!


----------



## Longhorn4242 (Feb 2, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Fragrance or essential oil?  Most of the manly men that use my soap really love a eucalyptus and lavender soap I make and ask for it regularly. But because essential oils are so expensive and don't really last in my CP soap like I like, I'm also looking for a good manly fragrance oil. I got a few ordered for my son to smell, some different sandalwoods and a NG Aqua di Gio dupe! So we will see. But I will definitely follow this post for more suggestions. Good Luck in your search!


I will test out eucalyptus and lavender. Thank you violets!


----------



## lsg (Feb 2, 2021)

Dude
1 part frankincense EO
1 part myrrh EO
1 part patchouli EO
3 parts sandalwood FO

  La Legion
1 part sandalwood FO
1 part vanilla FO
1 part Bergamot EO
1 part Vetiver EO


----------



## Zing (Feb 2, 2021)

Cedarwood and bergamot 50/50.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 2, 2021)

I make a collaboration with the hubs called Grandude Soap (it’s what the gbabies call him.) It’s scented with frankincense, orange, rosemary, and lemon. Cedar is also a nice addition.



Zing said:


> Cedarwood and bergamot 50/50.


I’ve got to get some bergamot! Does it have any color? My current citrus obsessions are lime and litsea, due to their clearness.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2021)

Cedar - with lavender, lemongrass, eucalyptus, orange or any combination blend you like. Patchouli and orange is nice. lemongrass and peppermint is nice, eucalyptus and orange is nice. Cedar adds a masculine note, but I'd think all could be considered unisex.


----------



## Longhorn4242 (Feb 3, 2021)

lsg said:


> Dude
> 1 part frankincense EO
> 1 part myrrh EO
> 1 part patchouli EO
> ...


Thank you! I will for sure try these out!


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 3, 2021)

I went down this path with EOs and then ultimately switched to NFOs. I can't even figure out what tie goes with my suit, so mixing and matching EOs to come up with fragrances was just not my thing. Here's a few that I tried and liked:

1 part Bergamot, 1 part Lavender, 3 parts Cedarwood
1 part Sandalwood, 1 part Patchouli
3 parts Eucalyptus, 1 part Peppermint

Good luck!


----------



## HowieRoll (Feb 3, 2021)

This is one I've been making for a few years (have tinkered with percentages) and it's always a_ huge_ hit with men (and women, too, but I call it Urban Woodsman.  Note:  I don't sell, this is based on friends/family reactions):

25% Dark Patchouli
23% Cedarwood (I use Virginian)
22% Amyris
20% Peppermint
10% Spearmint


----------



## Longhorn4242 (Feb 3, 2021)

HowieRoll said:


> This is one I've been making for a few years (have tinkered with percentages) and it's always a_ huge_ hit with men (and women, too, but I call it Urban Woodsman.  Note:  I don't sell, this is based on friends/family reactions):
> 
> 25% Dark Patchouli
> 23% Cedarwood (I use Virginian)
> ...


Thank you Howie! I will for sure try this out!


----------



## Zing (Feb 3, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I make a collaboration with the hubs called Grandude Soap (it’s what the gbabies call him.) It’s scented with frankincense, orange, rosemary, and lemon. Cedar is also a nice addition.


Love this.  I wanna be Grandude some day! *praying sons are using protection until they are economically stable to support themselves plus others*

Bergamot has a slight yellowish color but whatever mica I use determines the final color.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 4, 2021)

I want to thank you all for your great tips, as I have been wondering about the same thing. My son isn't too fond of scents so we haven't come up with too many yet. Although he likes Ginger Peach but, I know darn well he wouldn't wear it LOL!
  Now another thought.  Have any of you come across a company called Young Living? I think that is the name of it. My best friend loves their essential oils and suggested I get one called Valor.  I went to their website before Christmas and about passed out when I looked at their prices.  Is it my imagination or are they very expensive or am I just behind the times and also cheap?  Her birthday is coming up in a few months and I wanted to make her some soap that matched this one in particular...have any of you ever smelled it?  I have thought of getting one roll on for her and then trying to dupe it for her soap....am I crazy to try this?


----------



## lsg (Feb 4, 2021)

Another good blend is a dupe for "Old Spice."  1 part allspice EO to 1 part sandalwood FO.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sudds said:


> My son isn't too fond of scents so we haven't come up with too many yet. Although he likes Ginger Peach but, I know darn well he wouldn't wear it LOL!


I just ordered 10 different FO (there was a sale and I was low!) and last night my son and I sat down and I had him smell them all! He picked the ones he liked and I put his name on them. He surprised me with some of his choices (Poison Crocus-Flowery Sweet)! Sandalwood Eucalyptus was his favorite (picked out just for him...) So there's that!


----------



## The Park Bench (Feb 4, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I want to thank you all for your great tips, as I have been wondering about the same thing. My son isn't too fond of scents so we haven't come up with too many yet. Although he likes Ginger Peach but, I know darn well he wouldn't wear it LOL!
> Now another thought.  Have any of you come across a company called Young Living? I think that is the name of it. My best friend loves their essential oils and suggested I get one called Valor.  I went to their website before Christmas and about passed out when I looked at their prices.  Is it my imagination or are they very expensive or am I just behind the times and also cheap?  Her birthday is coming up in a few months and I wanted to make her some soap that matched this one in particular...have any of you ever smelled it?  I have thought of getting one roll on for her and then trying to dupe it for her soap....am I crazy to try this?


they are a MLM company so their prices are high. Their products are good but not any better than some other essential oils for cheaper prices.  I have had customers ask me to do several of their formulas. It is easily done.  they are the number one reason that I opted to start re-bottling my essential oils into 10 mL bottles to sell to my customers at a reasonable price.  people should not have to pay $100 for 10 mL of frankincense, that is insane!


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 5, 2021)

Zing said:


> Cedarwood and bergamot 50/50.


THAT IS MY FAVORITE COMBO!! Sorry for yelling LOL. Got a little excited there. A bunch of years ago I thought I came up with this all on my own. Well, I did, technically. It is really nice to put in a diffuser for bedtime. It knocks me out instantly. They are both sedative oils: good for insomnia. And they smell great together. I love this blend so much. I never not have cedar and bergamot handy.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 5, 2021)

The Park Bench said:


> they are a MLM company so their prices are high. Their products are good but not any better than some other essential oils for cheaper prices.  I have had customers ask me to do several of their formulas. It is easily done.  they are the number one reason that I opted to start re-bottling my essential oils into 10 mL bottles to sell to my customers at a reasonable price.  people should not have to pay $100 for 10 mL of frankincense, that is insane!


   I did find a dupe for their recipe and it is uber expensive to make, it has Frankincense, Blue Tansy, Rosewood EO's in it plus some others that are more favorably priced.  I have been looking for a reasonably priced Frankincense, do you have a particular place that you like their Frankincense over others?  I have not used it, so don't even know what it smells like, have read descriptions, which doesn't really help my nose discern the scent. Finding Blue Tansy is like finding hen's teeth unless you want a carrier oil along with it, which I don't!  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Zing (Feb 5, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> THAT IS MY FAVORITE COMBO!! Sorry for yelling LOL. Got a little excited there. .


YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE TO GET EXCITED ABOUT SOAP STUFF!!!!!!!


----------



## KimW (Feb 5, 2021)

Hey @Zing - Where do you generally purchase your EOs, please?  I've read a lot of threads about EO suppliers, and even started one myself, but I'm still searching for a dependable supplier that sells larger 4oz, 8oz, and 16oz amounts of EOs (besides the typical Lavender, etc).  I'm sure I'd cry if I ordered even 4oz of an EO only to find it wasn't pure/good quality.


----------



## Zing (Feb 5, 2021)

I order mainly from Bramble Berry.  From time to time I will compare prices and BB is always the better price.  Never been disappointed with any of their products.


----------



## KimW (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks, @Zing!  I blame my sister-in-law for sending me a sample pack of 20 "high-end" EO samples for Christmas.  I was happy with my plain soap that I would occasionally scent with the more common EOs like ginger and bergamot.  But nooooo - she had to go off and get me hooked on Frankincense!  ...and here I was thinking she loved me.


----------



## The Park Bench (Feb 5, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I did find a dupe for their recipe and it is uber expensive to make, it has Frankincense, Blue Tansy, Rosewood EO's in it plus some others that are more favorably priced.  I have been looking for a reasonably priced Frankincense, do you have a particular place that you like their Frankincense over others?  I have not used it, so don't even know what it smells like, have read descriptions, which doesn't really help my nose discern the scent. Finding Blue Tansy is like finding hen's teeth unless you want a carrier oil along with it, which I don't!  Any help would be appreciated!


There are different types of Frankincense. I use a "sacred" frankincense for non-soap items where it will not be damaged from heat and chemicals and a less expensive frankincense for making soap.  For the past couple of years I have purchased all of my essential oils including my frankincense from the perfumery The Perfumery



KimW said:


> Hey @Zing - Where do you generally purchase your EOs, please?  I've read a lot of threads about EO suppliers, and even started one myself, but I'm still searching for a dependable supplier that sells larger 4oz, 8oz, and 16oz amounts of EOs (besides the typical Lavender, etc).  I'm sure I'd cry if I ordered even 4oz of an EO only to find it wasn't pure/good quality.


I get mine here The Perfumery


----------



## Sudds (Feb 5, 2021)

I have been looking for Frankincense, do you have a particular place that you like their Frankincense over others? I have not used it, so don't know what it is supposed to smell like, have read descriptions, which doesn't really help my nose discern the scent.  I know several countries have it but other than that I haven't found out which one is the best to purchase from the descriptions. Also, finding Blue Tansy is like finding hen's teeth unless you want a carrier oil along with it, which I don't! Any help knowing where I could find these without spending a zillion $ would be appreciated! Is there an alternative to Blue Tansy, I read somewhere there was a White Tansy and now I can't find it, but it didn't sound hopeful for a good match up. Again, thanks if anyone could lend a helping hand.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 5, 2021)

The Park Bench said:


> There are different types of Frankincense. I use a "sacred" frankincense for non-soap items where it will not be damaged from heat and chemicals and a less expensive frankincense for making soap.  For the past couple of years I have purchased all of my essential oils including my frankincense from the perfumery The Perfumery


Thanks to The Park Bench post for the frankincense tip, I just found your reply to my request left yesterday.  I am spending way too much time trying to find the EO's to make the dupe of Valor for my best friend's soap.  Once I get something in my head it is hard to let it go.....which drives me crazy and everyone within a million miles also crazy!


----------



## maryloucb (Mar 18, 2021)

I really love the smell of cedar and want to put it in a soap for a "manly" fragrance, but I really don't like the smell of cedarwood EO. I got it from Brambleberry, so I think it is fairly  high quality, but it smells yucky to me. Is it just me, or has anyone else experienced this? Maybe it was my blend? I mixed it with orange and litsea EOs. I have a bunch left and I'm hesitant to use it again.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 18, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I really love the smell of cedar and want to put it in a soap for a "manly" fragrance, but I really don't like the smell of cedarwood EO. I got it from Brambleberry, so I think it is fairly  high quality, but it smells yucky to me. Is it just me, or has anyone else experienced this? Maybe it was my blend? I mixed it with orange and litsea EOs. I have a bunch left and I'm hesitant to use it again.


I only like cedarwood in small amounts when blended with other things. Otherwise, it is just too strong and earthy for me. You might be able to save your current blend by adding more of the other EOs, or a different EO to supplement it.


----------



## maryloucb (Mar 18, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I only like cedarwood in small amounts when blended with other things. Otherwise, it is just too strong and earthy for me. You might be able to save your current blend by adding more of the other EOs, or a different EO to supplement it.


The smell seems burnt to me. I have read that some people think it smells like cat pee. I'm not sure that's the scent I'm getting, but it is unpleasant.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 18, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> The smell seems burnt to me. I have read that some people think it smells like cat pee. I'm not sure that's the scent I'm getting, but it is unpleasant.


Everyone experiences scent so differently. Just say the word "patchouli" and see what happens.


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 18, 2021)

It's not pleasant out of bottle but I have made some good blends. .9oz. Lime, .7 oz. Sage, .3 oz. Cedarwood & .4 oz. Patchouli.  The other one is Cedarwood,  Sage & Lemongrass. Forgot to write down the amounts so I will have to start from scratch next time.  Both scents were popular with my customers.


----------



## Zing (Mar 18, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I really love the smell of cedar and want to put it in a soap for a "manly" fragrance, but I really don't like the smell of cedarwood EO. I got it from Brambleberry, so I think it is fairly  high quality, but it smells yucky to me. Is it just me, or has anyone else experienced this? Maybe it was my blend? I mixed it with orange and litsea EOs. I have a bunch left and I'm hesitant to use it again.


BB cedarwood is not unpleasant for me to smell when it's all alone BUT I would not use it as the only EO because it is too earthy.  I usually use it at 10% (except for my 50/50 bergamot/cedarwood).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 18, 2021)

Longhorn4242 said:


> Newbie here trying to get into cold process soap making. What type of EO's have a more masculine scent? What are your favorites or best sellers? I really like the bay rum scent but have no idea what EO's to blend.


For a manly scent' I prefer the Woodsy' Earthy Scents, Usually they are the bottom notes Like cedarwood, patchouly, frankincense, pine, myrrh, sandalwood, eucalyptus. Its nice to mix them w/ a middle or top notes like 
 citrus's, lavender, lemongrass, bergamot. for a balanced scent. FO are fun to mix w/ EO too. What I do I'll add a few drops at a time of this & that tell I love it.  If you only want to work w/ FO then look for the ones that will mimic woodys EO mentioned above. BB, NG, NS Have some really nice FO's.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 18, 2021)

Sudds said:


> Thanks to The Park Bench post for the frankincense tip, I just found your reply to my request left yesterday.  I am spending way too much time trying to find the EO's to make the dupe of Valor for my best friend's soap.  Once I get something in my head it is hard to let it go.....which drives me crazy and everyone within a million miles also crazy!


You might check with HopewellOils.com. They are a non-MLM EO seller - still pricier than the bulk suppliers, but at least you can talk to them without being pressured. They are super nice and might be willing to give you some ranges for a Valor dupe.

Back to the OP's question about masculine scents, I'd suggest looking up some of the blends on EOCalc.com. For instance, their Gentleman's Lavender is a big favorite; it's pretty light on lavender and definitely not a girly scent - everyone loves it.


----------



## melinda48 (Dec 26, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Fragrance or essential oil?  Most of the manly men that use my soap really love a eucalyptus and lavender soap I make and ask for it regularly. But because essential oils are so expensive and don't really last in my CP soap like I like, I'm also looking for a good manly fragrance oil. I got a few ordered for my son to smell, some different sandalwoods and a NG Aqua di Gio dupe! So we will see. But I will definitely follow this post for more suggestions. Good Luck in your search!


Do you mix it 50/50 lavender/eucalyptus? I am eager to try this blend but am unsure of the mix.



The Park Bench said:


> I get mine here The Perfumery


Wow! Minimum order must be $500. A bit too rich for me. I will stick with New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 26, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> Do you mix it 50/50 lavender/eucalyptus? I am eager to try this blend but am unsure of the mix.


I tend to use more lavender than eucalyptus. 60/40. And I only use a total 3% of my oils. Even at 70/30 lavender/eucalyptus, the eucalyptus stands out… I think!


----------



## melinda48 (Dec 26, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I tend to use more lavender than eucalyptus. 60/40. And I only use a total 3% of my oils. Even at 70/30 lavender/eucalyptus, the eucalyptus stands out… I think!


Thanks!


----------



## Xmen559 (Dec 26, 2021)

abbreviations I wish I knew lol . This manly smell is what I’m going for especially nature smells that I love getting when hiking camping hunting or fishing.  no one really makes those smells when I go to the farmers markets I hope I can bring it lol


----------



## AliOop (Dec 26, 2021)

Xmen559 said:


> abbreviations I wish I knew lol . This manly smell is what I’m going for especially nature smells that I love getting when hiking camping hunting or fishing.  no one really makes those smells when I go to the farmers markets I hope I can bring it lol


Check out the Acronym, Glossary, and Abbreviation Thread.


----------



## Minerva's Curious Physick (Jan 4, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Check out the Acronym, Glossary, and Abbreviation Thread.


I am bookmarking that page--thanks, AliOop


----------



## Minerva's Curious Physick (Jan 4, 2022)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> For a manly scent' I prefer the Woodsy' Earthy Scents, Usually they are the bottom notes Like cedarwood, patchouly, frankincense, pine, myrrh, sandalwood, eucalyptus. Its nice to mix them w/ a middle or top notes like
> citrus's, lavender, lemongrass, bergamot. for a balanced scent. FO are fun to mix w/ EO too. What I do I'll add a few drops at a time of this & that tell I love it.  If you only want to work w/ FO then look for the ones that will mimic woodys EO mentioned above. BB, NG, NS Have some really nice FO's.


Couldn't find NS on the Glossary--which supplier is that?


----------



## Minerva's Curious Physick (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm violently allergic to trees, so my "manly" scents are more chef-y... tried a Man-marinade bar that's colored with coffee, and scented with sage and black peppercorn.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 4, 2022)

Minerva's Curious Physick said:


> Couldn't find NS on the Glossary--which supplier is that?


Nurture Soap


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Jan 4, 2022)

Minerva's Curious Physick said:


> Couldn't find NS on the Glossary--which supplier is that?


I see you found out that it is Nurture Soap.  
Most of the members here have a propensity to use abbreviations or acronyms for long words... heck even short words!  LOL!

For me, I find it to be mildly annoying on occasion.  It gives the impression of exclusivity a little bit.  I don't know if most are using the smart phones or what, smart phones texting is ruining the English language in my humble opinion.  I have a good deal of respect of most of the members here, particularly the ones that are involved on a semi-daily or weekly basis.  

If using a desktop or notebook computer why not just type the entire word?  Well perhaps that is a mystery yet to be solved after Covid, global warming, massive use of the fiat currency system, alien contact and other more important things.

I just ordered some Frankincense and Myrrh from a website called Piping Rock.  They are not exclusive to soap supplies or candles and such.  The price was good and they are on sale right now.  I bought both 15ml essential oils of Frankincense and Myrrh for $3.75 each, which is 50% off.  So I bought two bottles of each.

My nephew really likes the blend of the two for a cold processed soap and those are enough to make two batches.

Nature Oils, which is a division of Bulk Apothecary has some great fragrance oils too.  I do a lot of business with Bulk Apothecary.

I hope you find the combinations you're looking for.   It can be an interesting hunt for sure.  Half of the shave soaps I sell online use strictly essential oil blends of my own formulations; the other half use fragrance oils I get from Bulk Apothecary, Eternal Essence and Save on Scents (NYC-based).


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 4, 2022)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I see you found out that it is Nurture Soap.
> 
> For me, I find it to be mildly annoying on occasion.  It gives the impression of exclusivity a little bit.  I don't know if most are using the smart phones or what, smart phones texting is ruining the English language in my humble opinion.  I have a good deal of respect of most of the members here, particularly the ones that are involved on a semi-daily or weekly basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 4, 2022)

*EO BLENDS FOR MEN*


----------



## AliOop (Jan 4, 2022)

I use acronyms because they save a lot of time and typing. And also because some folks - including several dyslexic family members and friends - do better with fewer letters and words. To each his/her own.


----------



## Minerva's Curious Physick (Jan 8, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *EO BLENDS FOR MEN*



This is great--thanks, Zany!


----------

